# What numbers should I expect??



## JaySwyzz (Feb 20, 2009)

Ive owned my 04 gto for 1 year. Now i have gone all out and put desent number of mods on my baby. New cam, fully ported heads, bbk intake manifold, kooks headers, electric cut outs, k&n intake, high volume oil pump. the job will be done by the end of next week. I feel like a kid on christmas and cant wait so what kind of numbers should i expect when it comes off the dyno??


----------



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

a4 or m6 ?


----------



## JaySwyzz (Feb 20, 2009)

wiesman02 said:


> a4 or m6 ?


Its a m6


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I say maybe 360-370 get rid of the intake and youll see better numbers and flow its going to heat soak. I know i had one and it was a big mistake.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

alsgto04 said:


> I say maybe 360-370 get rid of the intake and youll see better numbers and flow its going to heat soak. I know i had one and it was a big mistake.


:agree

You will probably see a 95 to 115 hp gain.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

JaySwyzz said:


> Ive owned my 04 gto for 1 year. Now i have gone all out and put desent number of mods on my baby. New cam, fully ported heads, bbk intake manifold, kooks headers, electric cut outs, k&n intake, high volume oil pump. the job will be done by the end of next week. I feel like a kid on christmas and cant wait so what kind of numbers should i expect when it comes off the dyno??


What size cam?
Fully ported heads - stock or aftermarket?
Kook headers - What size?
Type of dyno - DynaPack, DynoJet, Mustang?
Why the high volume oil pump?

There are just too many variables to give you an honest estimate. Make sure you do a baseline first though.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> What size cam?
> Fully ported heads - stock or aftermarket?
> Kook headers - What size?
> Type of dyno - DynaPack, DynoJet, Mustang?
> ...


great questions. cams vary greatly and dynos even more. peak HP & torque numbers may not even mean that you're that fast if the numbers aren't good "under the curve". to me the dyno is a tuning tool and how fast you go the REAL numbers that matter.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
Run it down the track, that will be the finial measuring tool. :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't think that running it at the track is any more of a true measurement of the mods than a dyno is. There are probably more variables to deal with at the track than on a dyno.

*For example:*
1. Are you running at the *SAME* track?
2. Will the track be prepped *EXACTLY* the way as the previous run(s)?
3. Are you running in the *SAME* lane as the previous run(s)
4. Will the ambient temperature be *EXACTLY* the same as the previous run(s)?
- _Ambient temp will affect IATs._
5. Are the IATs the *SAME* on each run? 
- _Changing IATs will affect timing._
6. 60' times *MUST* be lower than the previous run(s).
7. Will the direction of the wind be *EXACTLY* the same on each run?
8. Will the tire pressures be *EXACTLY* the same each run?
9. Is _total weight_ of the vehicle the *SAME*? A Maggie kit can add roughly 90 lbs. to the car so even though you have more power your track time may not be as impressive as you thought due to the extra weight of the supercharger.
10. Have your rear suspension components worn more since your previous runs which can cause increased wheel hop and a crappy 60'?

This is why I never tell anyone to take it to the track. I haven't been to the track in over a year. Not having the interest to go like I used to mean that I will never use track times to determine the performance of any mods I do.

For the record, I did power mods to my car to make it more powerful than stock. That's it! I've driven it probably 10 times down the track in the 48 months I've owned the car. Over a year ago, I ran a best of 13.2 @ 112 with a crappy 2.3 60' at LACR with my stock clutch slipping all the way through 4th gear with the Maggie. I never been back since. At the time I was around 452/433 at the wheels. Maybe I'll get a wild hair up my butt and hit the track again before I lose total interest in it.


----------



## bscrash (Jun 13, 2009)

Use the seat of your pants method. Its not how much more power you will have but instead getting it to the pavement.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

bscrash said:


> Its not how much more power you will have but instead getting it to the pavement.


Definitely true. A classic case are high hp Supras running high 12s to low 13s at the track.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I don't think that running it at the track is any more of a true measurement of the mods than a dyno is. There are probably more variables to deal with at the track than on a dyno.
> 
> *For example:*
> 1. Are you running at the *SAME* track?
> ...



:agree
Also is the car being lauched and shifted the same.


----------



## JaySwyzz (Feb 20, 2009)

6QTS11OZ said:


> What size cam?
> Fully ported heads - stock or aftermarket?
> Kook headers - What size?
> Type of dyno - DynaPack, DynoJet, Mustang?
> ...


fully ported stock heads
kooks 1/34
dynojet
cam size 228/232


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I don't think that running it at the track is any more of a true measurement of the mods than a dyno is. There are probably more variables to deal with at the track than on a dyno.
> 
> *For example:*
> 1. Are you running at the *SAME* track?
> ...


a number from a dyno is a number. they are really most useful for tuning and modding to gauge relative effectiveness, nothing more than that or internet bragging rights. frankly i could care less if my GTO "numbered" 110 HP but went an 11.6 . trap speeds are the best indicator of actual street or track power not ETs due to prep, 60's, etc. traps combined with a DA calculator give a true picture (which factors in most everything but wind). you say IATs affect power. true, but on a dyno the hood is open with a fan on the bay. not exactly driving conditions IATs. an ET is useful for gauging how well you can *drive* AND how the car can do given proper prep.

to counter... on a dyno

is the dyno the *same* one or *type*? different brands and locations give wildly different numbers.

is the barometric pressure *exactly* the same each time?

are the tire pressures *exactly* the same each time?

is the air temperature *exactly* the same each time?


:lol:


----------

